# Tuning DVD questions?



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Well I guess I will just take the time off.

Thanks for you opinions.


----------



## Dr. Vette (Jul 18, 2006)

Off the top of my head, there are some thoughts I had when watching the DVD.

- You mention several times getting the bow's specs from the manufacturer's web site, and really don't mention the sticker sitting right there on the bow itself. Do you trust the web site more than the sticker? I realize the manufacturer publishes more data but I know that for my Hoyt the numbers on the sticker are close to - but not exactly - those on the site.

- When you add/subtract twists for tiller, how did you know which cable to add/subtract? I did not find that answer to be obvious either.

Additionally, I'd like to know more "shortcuts" in setting up my bow. After watching your DVD I just hung my Hoyt on the wall until I'm holed up this winter because to follow your process will take most of a day. My PSE and Bear shoot just fine for now and don't require nearly so much work just to properly set up with new strings.

I was "glad" to see how much you had to twist the string and cable when they were allegedly built "to spec." That's one thing that stopped me previously from going further on my bow is that I had to add so many twists. It's somewhat ridiculous, though, that I'll have to consider buying a second set of strings to replace my unused new ones just so that I won't have my strings twisted beyond belief.

Or, I just sell the bow and forget it. :teeth:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Dr. Vette said:


> Off the top of my head, there are some thoughts I had when watching the DVD.
> 
> - You mention several times getting the bow's specs from the manufacturer's web site, and really don't mention the sticker sitting right there on the bow itself. Do you trust the web site more than the sticker? I realize the manufacturer publishes more data but I know that for my Hoyt the numbers on the sticker are close to - but not exactly - those on the site.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply

The only specs listed on the limb are the string, BC, and CC lengths along with the weight and Draw length, You need more info about your bow than these numbers, Hence the reason I said to go to the site. Also the numbers on your limbs are 99% of the time an exact copy of the "general" info on the tune sheets.

Second as far as the tillering goes you must not have seen me do it backwards and then correcting myself on film. Also I strated to keep the timing you need to accomplish this by doing the same to both cables.

Really tuning a bow does take time, if you want simplicity then a single cam bow is best suited for you. You have trade offs in different cam systems.Yeah I have heard it hundreds of times that people were worried when they were twisting the strings up real tight. Also notice I did not mention anything about a tight cable or string being a bad thing.


----------



## tileman (Jan 26, 2008)

How would a guy get a copy of the first one????


----------



## Dr. Vette (Jul 18, 2006)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Thank you for your reply
> 
> The only specs listed on the limb are the string, BC, and CC lengths along with the weight and Draw length, You need more info about your bow than these numbers, Hence the reason I said to go to the site. Also the numbers on your limbs are 99% of the time an exact copy of the "general" info on the tune sheets.


Maybe I'm the one who gets unusual bows - numbers on 3 of my 4 bows are all "close but not quite" compared to what's on the site. I can't help but then wonder how that affects the accuracy of the other measurements not listed on the sticker. For example, if the string and/or cable lengths differ by 3/8 inch between bow and web site, won't that affect the ATA, BH, etc? I'm assuming so, and that the numbers on the bow take precedence over the "more general" ones listed on the web site. My point is that you might want to make a statement in the next edition that says if there is a discrepancy between your bow and the factory's posted specs, follow those on the bow.



> Second as far as the tillering goes you must not have seen me do it backwards and then correcting myself on film. Also I stated to keep the timing you need to accomplish this by doing the same to both cables.


I do recall the "correction" thing. I just don't recall a sentence where you mentioned _why_ you picked "X" cable to perform "Y" task. I had previously thought tiller was adjusted via your limb bolts, so knowing more of the "reason" and mechanics is useful to me. Why tightening a specific cable would affect the tiller on one end of the bow and not affect the other was not absolutely clear to me.



> Really tuning a bow does take time, if you want simplicity then a single cam bow is best suited for you. You have trade offs in different cam systems.Yeah I have heard it hundreds of times that people were worried when they were twisting the strings up real tight. Also notice I did not mention anything about a tight cable or string being a bad thing.


Installing new strings and then tuning my single cam PSA took a fair amount of time last winter, and I did learn a lot. My Bear Truth has taken very, very little time to tune - that bow amazes me. I'm just surprised how long it "seems" to take to adjust a two cam bow before firing your first shot. So, I've put mine on hold for now. My new press and draw station should arrive later this week and it will help immensely, and I purchased a bow scale last week.

I'll be watching your DVD again this winter. If you want any more comments I'd be happy to provide them.


----------



## wblackfin (Nov 28, 2006)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> .....Yeah I have heard it hundreds of times that people were worried when they were twisting the strings up real tight. Also notice I did not mention anything about a tight cable or string being a bad thing.


I'm just going from memory but didn't you state that having to put a lot of twists in the string can cause a "Plethora of problems"?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

wblackfin said:


> I'm just going from memory but didn't you state that having to put a lot of twists in the string can cause a "Plethora of problems"?


If I did say that then I spoke wrong, I just looked at the DVD where I compared string between the two bows and did not see me mention it, but seeing you used the word "plethora" I am sure I said something to elude to that.

Let me explain,
Most want the absolute fastest tune they can have out of their bow. FPS rule now days. If you have a lot of twists it basically means the string was a touch to long and length equals more material, more material means more weight, more weight in you string will slow the bow down. Some will build strings with a maximum of 20 twists to acheieve the most speed while still "rounding" the string.
Some just plain want the string to have a "long twist" so the colors show out more. There are also a "plethora" of other reasons people want exactling toterances out of a string and do not want 60 twists in a 50" string.

If I did say that in the video then I apologize as it was me flubbing up and meaning something else.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

DR, VETTE

here was your statement/question

_I do recall the "correction" thing. I just don't recall a sentence where you mentioned why you picked "X" cable to perform "Y" task. I had previously thought tiller was adjusted via your limb bolts, so knowing more of the "reason" and mechanics is useful to me. Why tightening a specific cable would affect the tiller on one end of the bow and not affect the other was not absolutely clear to me._

I did point out that the cable that "sevens" on the cam would control its static position. Now the shape of the cam it self will push the string away from the bow when tightened and just the opposite for loosening it. I thought that was clear. sorry.

Also when I was getting the tiller to dead even I had just finished the DST section of the tune. Remember the equation reference? What you do to one side you do to the other?
Then I went and tightened both cables to keep the timing but change the limb geometry and bring the cams into the dead tiller you are looking for.

You can tiller tune with the limb bolts but at the same time you are changing the dynamics of the limb as you loosen or tighten. If you keep them the same and dead tiller it, you can then fine tune your tiller by an actual "tiller tune" making 1/8th of a turn changes top vs. bottom.

Also, you mention this:
_Maybe I'm the one who gets unusual bows - numbers on 3 of my 4 bows are all "close but not quite" compared to what's on the site. I can't help but then wonder how that affects the accuracy of the other measurements not listed on the sticker. For example, if the string and/or cable lengths differ by 3/8 inch between bow and web site, won't that affect the ATA, BH, etc? I'm assuming so, and that the numbers on the bow take precedence over the "more general" ones listed on the web site. My point is that you might want to make a statement in the next edition that says if there is a discrepancy between your bow and the factory's posted specs, follow those on the bow._

You bought a Hoyt, no 2 bows are the same. Also these bows shoot best when tuned to the shooter. I stated not to get tied up in the numbers, what you want is a bow that is in tune, meaning that it is going to be the most consistent and fast and quiet and shock free as possible.
I did not actually announce all my specs because I wanted the viewer/tuner to realize once you get the bow in tune the specs on a sticker of from the website are merely a starting point. This is especially true with the swept back or "parallel" limbs. In all actuality my A2A was short, I had increased BH which I stated I could not get it exactly to "spec but my draw length was correct.
So at the end of the video I had a bow that shot great with the proper Draw Length, Draw weight, and the timing and sync was dead on.

As far as tiller tuning you could look at the creep tuning process as a different form of tiller tuning as you will be taking or adding 1/2 twists to the CC which will slightly alter you timing and sync, which essentially is the same as fooling with the limb bolts changing the limb dynamics which affect the cam attached to that limb.


As always if there is something that confused you or you did not quite understand in my DVD I am always around to discuss it and try my best to help you out.


----------



## Dr. Vette (Jul 18, 2006)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> As always if there is something that confused you or you did not quite understand in my DVD I am always around to discuss it and try my best to help you out.


Thanks.
As noted, my equipment will improve markedly in the next few days when the big package arrives. Between firearms deer season here in Michigan and next week's Thanksgiving I'm plenty busy. Plus, the doctor thing and a car project or two ongoing, and...

I'll likely start on the Hoyt sometime in mid/late December and let you know if I have any issues.
I do my own bow work because there isn't anyone local that has a clue how to tune bows well. Just like with my old cars, I prefer to learn how to repair them and tune them myself, and then I know they're done right.


----------



## bassfshr2 (Nov 11, 2007)

I thought the DVD was great! I really learned alot about my Trykon. I absolutely love that bow and can shoot it really well. I would like to see a start to finish setup on a bow. Meaning, out of the box, tuned, accessories added ( how and why ), paper tuned, walk back tuned, BH and FP flight. Rest adjustments for both methods with a WB and DA rest. Just some things I would like to see explained start to finish.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

bassfshr2 said:


> I thought the DVD was great! I really learned alot about my Trykon. I absolutely love that bow and can shoot it really well. I would like to see a start to finish setup on a bow. Meaning, out of the box, tuned, accessories added ( how and why ), paper tuned, walk back tuned, BH and FP flight. Rest adjustments for both methods with a WB and DA rest. Just some things I would like to see explained start to finish.


Thank you I will keep that in mimd.

I see I am going to have my work cut out fror me as it seems everyone wants to see a start to finished product as far as bow setup.

I will have to look into this and see how long it would take me as I can get between 90-120 minutes on a standard DVD without comprimising audio/video quality.

Would people be willing to pay $20 TYD Prioity mail if it took a 2 disc set to complete?


----------



## Scrat (Mar 1, 2007)

I would! I am new to bow hunting and I would REALLY like to know how to work on my own bow. If you mention walk back tuning, french tuning, tuning your bow to have your BH hit where your FP hit etc. in my area they look at you like your crazy. Even at the local archery shop

If and when you get it done PLEASE send me a PM. I WILL purchase it.

Thanx
Scrat


----------



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

You should include this bro. I stole it from one of GrandpawRichard's posts ... 

String and Cable tips:

On a 2-cam bow:
Shorten string, leave cables the same = shorter draw, lower weight, little change in Brace Height

Lengthen cables, leave string the same = shorter draw, lower weight, slightly lower Brace Height

Shorten cables, leave string the same = longer draw, higher weight, slightly higher Brace Height

Lengthen string, leave cables the same = longer draw, higher weight, little change in Brace Height

Shorten string and cables by the same amount = same draw length, higher Brace Height and higher weight

Lengthen string and cables by the same amount = same draw length, lower Brace Height and lower weight.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Apache said:


> You should include this bro. I stole it from one of GrandpawRichard's posts ...
> 
> String and Cable tips:
> 
> ...


That is good stuff and if you know what cables are what this list will transend to a Hybrid cam or Binary(I think).


----------



## bassfshr2 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Thank you I will keep that in mimd.
> 
> I see I am going to have my work cut out fror me as it seems everyone wants to see a start to finished product as far as bow setup.
> 
> ...


I would certainly pay $20.00 for it. This is good stuff. I think you have it in ya to do. I think your a good teacher and I could follow you well through out the DVD. 
Thanks


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Thank you, I have heard alot along these lines and truthfully I took a lot of time trying toget it just right and still saw areas that I could improve.

Not trying to take away from the other DVDs tuners out there but sometimes we all forget that we all starter as dummies and did not know Brace Height from a nocking point. I try to back up go slow and cover every move.

I wil take all this intop consideration and after deer seasdon I will gear up to see if I can do another DVD.


----------



## MrHappyGoLucky (Jun 6, 2006)

*Newby Needs Info!!*

Hoyt,

Great idea. In fact, I was jsut about to post a request for info in this area. I'd like to get as much info as I can about how to do everything on a bow to set it up for successful hunting and target shooting. Please keep me posted as to when the DVD will be ready.

Mike


----------



## JeremyW (Feb 15, 2006)

MrHappyGoLucky said:


> Hoyt,
> 
> Great idea. In fact, I was jsut about to post a request for info in this area. I'd like to get as much info as I can about how to do everything on a bow to set it up for successful hunting and target shooting. Please keep me posted as to when the DVD will be ready.
> 
> Mike



Me too...

Jeremy


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

Count me in on the new DVD, too!
Thanks. I look forward to studying your latest thoughts.

Steelhat


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Just bought a Katera Xl. Now my boat roller press won't work and the tune up looks very complicated . I am starting to have 2nd thoughts after reading all these treads. Think I will put it up for sale.


----------



## lukeandwillsdad (Nov 29, 2008)

MrHappyGoLucky said:


> Hoyt,
> 
> Great idea. In fact, I was jsut about to post a request for info in this area. I'd like to get as much info as I can about how to do everything on a bow to set it up for successful hunting and target shooting. Please keep me posted as to when the DVD will be ready.
> 
> Mike


i would definately be interested in a dvd.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

tileman said:


> How would a guy get a copy of the first one????



Hoyt, I read a lot of your stuff. How do I get the first one?


----------



## Scrat (Mar 1, 2007)

Hoyt....... just got the AM35..... when you get the DVD done let me know......Please.......


----------



## Rhinos2 (Sep 26, 2006)

*tuning*

this would be great, a start to finish setup. keep us posted


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

Would like to see some info on the do's and dont's of pressing bows...


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

goodgrief said:


> Would like to see some info on the do's and dont's of pressing bows...


Gothcha, will do.


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

bassfshr2 said:


> I would certainly pay $20.00 for it. This is good stuff. I think you have it in ya to do. I think your a good teacher and I could follow you well through out the DVD.
> Thanks


+1 I'll pay, I'm patiently waiting.........:darkbeer:


----------



## jjbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

I would also be interested in your DVD. Is your first one available? If so how do I get one?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## nogg (Sep 2, 2006)

would be interested in a noob video including the right way to press bows


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

jjbuilder said:


> I would also be interested in your DVD. Is your first one available? If so how do I get one?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jerry


PM me if you would like one of my first DVDs, InSpec.


----------



## NAVET (Oct 22, 2008)

I read through the posts and hope I am not repeating anything but if I am I will apologize now.
The bow I shoot is an older model Jennings and was a gift. I am VERY new at archery but am so interested in tuning it myself and fixing what needs to be fixed. It shoots fine now and I am sure the guy who gave it to me knows his stuff since he owns a shop, but I am a "trust everyone but count the cards" kind of guy.

1) I would like to see some tips on what to double check when you receive a bow that is already "set up".

2) Common issues that creep up on compound bows and the fixes.

3) Things to look over and check when preparing for a hunt. Kind of a list of things to double check so you're not in the woods looking at a trophy and holding a bow that is broke because you didn't know what to look for BEFORE you left the house.

BTW, It might help to take a new shooter and "quiz" them prior to purchasing a new bow so they and the DVD watchers get some idea of the things they should think about when purchasing a bow. Then take the new shooter and take them through the steps of setting up a bow. I say this because they will think of questions that you may not think of simply because they are new.


----------



## ALPHA0MEGA (Nov 20, 2008)

Matt, PM sent your way.

Brian


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

NAVET said:


> I read through the posts and hope I am not repeating anything but if I am I will apologize now.
> The bow I shoot is an older model Jennings and was a gift. I am VERY new at archery but am so interested in tuning it myself and fixing what needs to be fixed. It shoots fine now and I am sure the guy who gave it to me knows his stuff since he owns a shop, but I am a "trust everyone but count the cards" kind of guy.
> 
> 1) I would like to see some tips on what to double check when you receive a bow that is already "set up".
> ...


That is a great Idea and one I am working on. This would be in the video I am targeting towards a new archer.


----------



## flybub (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm interested and more than willing to pay $20. I just bought an 07 Vectrix and would like to know the ins and outs of tuning this thing. 

It is not my first bow but it is my first time at trying to tune my own equipment so maybe an elaboration on what kind of equipment/tools are needed to tune a bow properly.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

flybub said:


> what kind of equipment/tools are needed to tune a bow properly.


Build it or buy it, but a bench mounted press is absolutely essential. Portable presses are OK for emergency field use, and one room apartments, but they are far more likely to damage the bow or you, than any other aspect of tuning.

A small carpenters square for checking the arrow to string angle is the handiest for me, a small measuring tape, and a Neet string spreading tool would be on my list. A scale is useful, and some way to check draw stop timing, draw board, etc. I use a beam mounted hook, but not everyone is good with that method. Allen wrenches, etc. and a couple small screw drivers for various adjustments on accessories are something most guys have anyway.

I have a chronograph in my basement range, and use it to check all sorts of stuff out. It clears a lot of BS claims for this or that, and tells you when things have changed if you keep a log book.

And a log book. One that won't fall apart, and you won't throw away.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

OK Guys I am going to take all the suggestions I have gotten here and see what i can do.

As some of you know I have had a life change as I have found out that my wife is pregnant. It has been 9 years of trying and praying for this after our miscarriage in 1999.

Needless to say that this project will be less than my number one priority but I will try to get something done for you guys.

As before I will not put out and sell something that I do not feel is clear and understandable.

Please if you have an idea that has not been mentioned here then feel free to post it and I will review it to see if it can be filmed. Please remember that not everything can be taught via video tutorial. Somethings are a trial and error type of thing.

Also I want to clarify that I am not a "bow mechanic", I am just an average joe archer like yourself that has just learned a lot over the years and want to share and help you guys out where I can. My way is not nor never will be the only way, but is the way I do it and have good results in doing it that way.

God Bless and Merry Christmas.


----------



## NAVET (Oct 22, 2008)

HOYT THOMPSON
CONGRATS!!! 
I pray that God sees fit to bless you with a wonderful little one! 
And the DVD can wait, this can't. You handle your business and I for one am willing to wait.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Thank you for the prayers!

I am sure I can squeeze one of the three DVDs out that I orginally planned.


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on your exciting news.

I've owned many, many bows in the short time I've been into archery/bowhunting. Every single bow I've owned I've felt there was something "not right" about it eventually. I have always wanted to try and work on my own equipment, but I have trouble finding time/resources for tuning equipment. 

I feel as a "newbie" in the tuning it yourself world, I would be way more inclined to jump in with both feet if I didn't feel so overwhelmed to begin with. And I don't know what this translates to with you video, or even what the answer to my problem would be for that matter.

From an instructional standpoint for me, some of the most important factors are :

1. What exactly is "x" and what does it do?

2. Visial aid is the most important aspect for me. Often an explanation alone doesn't clear something up completely for me.

3. I don't particularly want the "easiest" method for an application. I'm not extremely knowledgable when it comes to bows, their mechanics and tuning. But I am a nitpicky kind of a guy and what I do decide to get into, I want it to be 
the "best" or most thorough.

I would also like to add that I am interested from bare bow to complete setup and arrow flight tuning as well. The ins and out of arrow rest installation and adjustment especially.

I would gladly pay whatever you deem reasonable for your time and effort in regards to tuning bows. I have desired to get into it for many years, and have been continuously dissappointed with "pro shop" and tuning service waits/lists alike.


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

I will defenitaly be interested in an A-Z in set-up and tuning. I have also read about "super tuning" on another site, and something on that would also be appreciated if relevant.

Then, how will those of us outside the US (in this case South Africa) be able to get hold of a copy? What about making some sort of a downloadable version available if the payment options and size is not going to be a problem.

To echo what has been repeated may times, how do I get a copy of your first DVD?

Andre


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I would like to know how to get a copy too and I will buy whatever you put out.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Koorsboom said:


> I will defenitaly be interested in an A-Z in set-up and tuning. I have also read about "super tuning" on another site, and something on that would also be appreciated if relevant.
> 
> Then, how will those of us outside the US (in this case South Africa) be able to get hold of a copy? What about making some sort of a downloadable version available if the payment options and size is not going to be a problem.
> 
> ...





sportsman said:


> I would like to know how to get a copy too and I will buy whatever you put out.


I looked into a downloadable version last year and the bandwidth alone was going to be high dollar. So I opted for an actual DVD.

I had no problem last year with International orders. The shipping was high but most said that they were used to paying that price for USPS Priority.

AS before if you would like a copy of the first DVD which focused on the timing and syncronization of the Hybrid cams please send me a PM.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I want in on a new tuning DVD!!!


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

PM sent. I would be interested in a "Newbie" set up DVD.

Also some super tuning stuff would be great.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Just checking to see if the DVD is still in the works.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

DVD is still in the planning stages as we are really busy at work right now, people like their propane when it is 20 degrees outside.

May be a while on the DVD/DVDs.

I will try to get one done before summer but we will just have to see what shakes between now and then.


----------



## doc8404 (Jan 11, 2009)

Being a noobe Id love to see a dvd on set up and tuneing. I have more qustions then I have time to type. This would be a great help to me and other noobes. thanks in advance for your help.....


----------



## roohunt (May 6, 2006)

I would like to get your InSpec Hybrid Cam DVD.Thanks


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

roohunt said:


> I would like to get your InSpec Hybrid Cam DVD.Thanks


returned your PM.


----------



## stormdogg (Oct 20, 2006)

i am a professional bow tech and instructor fot the missouri department of conservation, i hatr to ask but would you be willing to donate one to us for instructional puposes. i nalways get the dirty work of begging for this kind of thing, probably because i am the technical guy,son we can teach the other instructors, and help train the youth, any help is beyong greatly appreciated, god bless, windwalker [email protected]


----------



## MasterG (Jul 25, 2006)

So what do I need to do to get one of your DVD's? I have cam &1/2 and C2 cam bows
Thanks


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

MasterG said:


> So what do I need to do to get one of your DVD's? I have cam &1/2 and C2 cam bows
> Thanks


PM replyed to


----------



## little dan (Feb 12, 2009)

Went to your site, said sold out of dvd, got new AM32 and press, I want to do the tuning myself, would you let me know on any new dvd info, thanks.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*INSPEC DvD*

Great DVD top notch for hybrid cam!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> Great DVD top notch for hybrid cam!


ThANK YOU tHANK YOU


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

OK guys I have secured a location to shoot the new video, so as long as I do not change jobs then I will have a great place to do this and will have really good lighting.


Now as far as the topic the main topic seems yto be taking a bare bow and get it into shooting form.

This sounds like a great idea but this is going to be expansive, I may break it up into 2 DVDs the first will include set up of the bow and explanations on 2nd & thrid axis, defining what the cables do, nock travel, creep tuning, and so forth. May get into fletching arrows and a little on string making.

zThe second will be more explaining paper tune, walk back tune, french and modified french tuning, broadhead tuning, and so on.

I have also been asked several times to do another DVD similar to InSpec using a Mathews bow. I may be able to grab one and do this if the interest is still out there.

At this point this is what I got in mind and will still be listening to ideas from you guys, ay out suggestions and Ideas here so i can look them over.

I never knew there was such a quest for tuning knowledge out there. I will do my best to get as much as possible on the videos and try to have them ready sometime after April.


----------



## little dan (Feb 12, 2009)

pm sent , paypal as well


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Dang I wanted my Inspec DVD autographed! I will have to get the new Dvd when it comes out autographed! :wink:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> Dang I wanted my Inspec DVD autographed! I will have to get the new Dvd when it comes out autographed! :wink:


I will sign all of your future copies viperarcher, LOL


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> Dang I wanted my Inspec DVD autographed! I will have to get the new Dvd when it comes out autographed! :wink:


I will sign all of your future copies viperarcher, LOL


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> I will sign all of your future copies viperarcher, LOL


Wow Thank you! LOL


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

What's the good word on the new DVD. Is it still in the works?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I am kinda stumped right at the moment.

I have about 100 different requests but not sure what all to cover.

Just like last time the "thought" stage is taking longer than I thought.

may start a new thread and set up a poll for all to vote on what they want to see done.

May just go hunting, I have not made up my mind yet.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Have anything for us Binary Cam owners. I'm trying to put new strings on and get it tuned but life and work get in the way so I can only spend 15 to 20 min at a time and that is not easy.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> I am kinda stumped right at the moment.
> 
> I have about 100 different requests but not sure what all to cover.
> 
> ...


 Don't got hunting ! get that DVD made and get paid brother! I would like to see a DVD on more advanced super tune. and set up! on Hybrid cam's. more on paper tune and more on french tune , walk back tune etc...


----------



## Rhinos2 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have your othe rDVD and that was great so when the new one is avaiable please give me a pm and I for sure will take it and thats whether you make it a double or trible or whatever it takes. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

nycredneck said:


> Have anything for us Binary Cam owners. I'm trying to put new strings on and get it tuned but life and work get in the way so I can only spend 15 to 20 min at a time and that is not easy.


Not a binary guru but I do have the basic concepts down pat. A binary system is simple with a lot of options so it becomes a tedious tune if you know what you want and have to "hunt" it.

Binaries are about the most adjustable cams as far as wall and letoff and valley are concerned, then you add a draw stop peg and add a new encyclopedia to the tuning mixture..lol

If I can get a binary I may go over a few of the methods that can be used.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> Don't got hunting ! get that DVD made and get paid brother! I would like to see a DVD on more advanced super tune. and set up! on Hybrid cam's. more on paper tune and more on french tune , walk back tune etc...


you again...lol

I am not much for super tuning, Most look for speed, and that is not a bad thing but when it becomes the sole purpose, archers then seem to let accuracy slide for a few more FPS. While this is acceptable for hunting up to 40 for shots beyond that a more balanced forgiving setup becomes king.

I may go over this and I may not. I am the type that will loose 20fps for forgivness and a better group even if I flinch.

As far a Hybrids go there are a few ways to torque out more speed. String weight, preload, speed buttons, less accesories on the string, etc,etc.
All of these mods come with a tradeoff. I may cover this and explain the advantages and disadvantages of doing this.

Have a great weekend Cory!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Rhinos2 said:


> I have your othe rDVD and that was great so when the new one is avaiable please give me a pm and I for sure will take it and thats whether you make it a double or trible or whatever it takes. Thanks for the help.


I appreciate the vote of confidence.

Not sure as how to do all of this but I am thinking of doing a Mathews/Single cam Setup DVD, A Bowtech/HCA binary cam Setup DVD, and a tuning dvd that starts bare bow (already bench tuned via one of the pervious mentioned DVDs) and go through mounting accesories, explaing the pros and cons of each component,(sight, rest, stabilizer,etc) and go through bare shaft, paper, walkback, french, modified french, group and tiller tuning.

May even throw in a newbie DVD as to what the strings and cables actually do, define some of the terminology,show how easy it really is to fletch your own arrows, a short bit on string making, define cam lean and show how to yoke tune a bow. Not really a newbie DVD maybe a tips and tricks DVD per say.

These are just some ideas and may not come to term but it is what I am thinking today.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> you again...lol
> 
> I am not much for super tuning, Most look for speed, and that is not a bad thing but when it becomes the sole purpose, archers then seem to let accuracy slide for a few more FPS. While this is acceptable for hunting up to 40 for shots beyond that a more balanced forgiving setup becomes king.
> 
> ...


 I think that one of the things that was hard for me in the beginning of seting up and tuning my own equipement was puting on new strings and cables and getting everything into spec, how to twist the cables. cam rotation and so on. I bet there is alot of guys intimidated by this.


----------



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

*field repair*

Would love a DVD that covers field or tailgate repair. hope that new DVD is out soon.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*Tuning DVD*

As a Mathews solo cam shooter and new archer, I would definately be interested in learning how best to set these bows up to spec and then I'd like to up the ante a bit and also learn how to best "tweak" that initial set up to optimize the bow's performance and accuracy based on the individual archer. I'm interested in target shooting applications and would gladly pay to have this information available as a reference. Thanks.:shade:


----------



## mpc (Jan 8, 2009)

Sir I got your first video and it was excellent since that time I purchased a Bowtech with bianary cams if you did a DVD in these bows I bet it would sell like hotcakes. Yes there is info out there but some of us feel more comfortable seeing it done and having a video to refer back to just a thought


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Ok the time is appoching*

Ok status update,

II am getting everything together and I should be starting this project soon, I know i know I am behind schedule again.

I lost the first place to shoot due to some unforseen circumstances.
I have relocted a place to shoot and should be able to get some better lighting to address the issue in the first DVD.

I was planning on doing a separate DVD focused on getting a Mathews SoloCam "InSpec" just like the Hoyt Hybrid Cam DVD but have not got that nailed down yet.

I will be doing some setup and test filming at the new location to make sure I will be able to get th lighting right and then I have to contact some friends for some products that i personally use and wanna highlight them in the DVD like I did in the first one.

I believe I am going to do a 2 disc deal where i take a bow unstring it, new strings and do a complete setup on it and basic tuning.

Then do another DVD where I show some of the more advanced tuning to achieve the best arow flight possible.

So I just wanted to drop in and let you guys know that I have not forgotten you and that the project is still going just going slow due to some set back as usual.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

sounds like a good idea Hoyt thompson, Sounds like your gonna have a winning two disk set, for all that want to learn how to change strings and set there own bow up! I want the first copy!


----------



## mathewsMN (Feb 14, 2009)

*Me too*

I pm'd you last week and I still want your first video. but i can't wait to get both of your new videos. put me down for no. 2 on the list.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

mathewsMN said:


> I pm'd you last week and I still want your first video. but i can't wait to get both of your new videos. put me down for no. 2 on the list.


Yeah I PM'ed you back.

didn't you get the mailing address I sent?


----------



## deerfever (Nov 9, 2008)

*Dvds*

Would be interested in a newbie dvd from bare bow to broadhead tuning also a Binary dvd would be great.


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

Man I cant wait till you're done. I know I'll be getting the 2 disc set. I got the first one off you and it taught me alot. Thanks again and I'll be keeping my eye out for when they're ready.


----------



## mathewsMN (Feb 14, 2009)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Yeah I PM'ed you back.
> 
> didn't you get the mailing address I sent?


Yeah I got the information. I'm sending it off tomorrow. Thanks for making the video.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Ok I just wanted to update everyone,

I am scrambling to get all the stuff I need to do this video, I want to cram as much info in it as possible. I keep thinking of stuff I can add and then a question will be PM'ed to me and it hits me, I'll add that too!!!! Call it an obsession to make this very informative.

I once again got shafted on a film sight. You cannot believe the hoop and firey rings i am jumping through here.

I am going to shoot this at my house again but I am going to upgrade the lighting here to be more film friendly. I really cannot believe the minute I get all my gear moved to a location it just dumps out. Well i own the room in my house and it aint going no where so that is secured unless there is a meteor shower and my house is destroyed. ( I will expect flowers, get well soon cards, the whole nine if that happens!)

I will do some of the filming and bow shooting here at My house and at a local range across the state line. There will be more "class" time than bow shooting time as you do not need to see me shoot but need me to show you how to get it done on your rigs.

I do apologize once again for the delay. I am no longer setting a "due" date as everytime I get one in mind the plan not only collapses but violently implodes. When it is finaly complete I will let you guys know and at that time I will setup to take preorders while I get them ready for shipping.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

I would be interested in the videos as well. Please let me know!


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bring it on!

Thanks!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Keep you eyes on the forums, I will be posting in the tuning forums that is available and in the classifeds with directions on how to order.


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

For the love of god you're still not done with the video yet, LOL. Hope things settle down a bit and you're able to make headway.

Tony


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

tman704 said:


> For the love of god you're still not done with the video yet, LOL. Hope things settle down a bit and you're able to make headway.
> 
> Tony


You have no idea!

when I said firey hoops, I meant it. Other than a 40 day flodd there is not much I have not had to do here to get this thing moving.

But in the end I will prevail. We all knew it would be april befoer I caould get started due to my work season being slammed all winter long.

I was starting to think this was going to turn out like a "Chinese Democracy"...lol 13 years in the making. For those I just left in the dark google Axel Rose.

Well back to work.

In all actuallity I am glad I am still sane. I just took the time to list some things that has happened and are still going on in my life and all I can do is thank God I am still able to function like a normal human being.

1) Wife got Pregnant.
2) Back re-injury and that caused.....
3) lumbar disc inflammation.
4) Miscarriage of our unborn.
5) First filming location was lost due to issues with one of their employees.
5) Narrowly kept my job due to cutbacks at the company.
6) Wifes Grandmother diagnosed with Pacreatic Cancer after breaking a hip
7) A heavy financial obligation that had to be rectified
8) My Grandmother hospitalized due to jaundice.
9) Find out my grandmother has Pancreatic cancer. 2 surgeries and 2nd cemo treatment was today.
10) Second filming location was lost due to unforseen circumstances and the great likely hood of filming disruption.

This are just the highlights, did not mention the changing ecomomy and the things we decided to do differently to save money and all that among other minor problems.


I tell you I am glad to no have gone "Shining" in the last 6 months.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

One more update.
I think I have the lighting figured out.
That seemed to be the only complaint in the first DVD.

Right now I am running 1600 watts of lighting and may add a tad more.

Just need to figure out light placement and diffusion and the filming will begin.

I hope you guys are still interested as I am planning the cram as much information in these DVDs as possible.

Right now it will be a beginners DVD that encompasses everything from picking a comfortable bow with the right draw length to how and why you set up the rest,sight peep, stablizer the way it is set up and helpful tricks to get it right the first time.
Good for the beginner and the advanced shooter as there may be tips a tricks to help you as well.
Plan on covering
Selecting a bow
Pros and cons of used vs. new
Draw length
Draw weight
Grip
Balance
Adding accessories
Rests
Pros and cons
setup
Sights Pros and cons
setup
Peeps
selecting a proper peep
how to tie in.
Peep elimination devices 
pros and cons
setup
setup with a peep to use both in conjuction
Stabilizers
Concepts and design
How a stab works and why
pros and cons
Nocking points and D-Loops
pros and cons
different styles of D-loop
How to read you D-Loop

String silencers
different types
how to tie a golf ball whisker

Speed nocks

Another DVD that goes on to the advanced tuning aspects and cover several different methods of the tuning to allow the archer to pick a method that fits him/her better than another.

I will go on to explain how the compound cam system works
what string/cable does what and its effect on the over all system.
The advantages of letoff and what may work better for you.

The tuning methods I have in mind right now are;
Paper
powder
walkback
french/modified french
line
yoke
broadhead
bare shaft
creep


If there are any others that I have not mentioned that you would like to see please send me a PM and I will look over it.

Also plan on adding FAQ DVD that is still in the "writing" stage. Things like fletching and string making. There will be more but that is just a few things right of the top of my head.

If I can find someone willing to donate a Mathews Bow I will do a separate DVD on tuning timing a solocam Mathews like I did witht he Hoyt Hybrid Cam DVD


As you can see I am busy busy trying to get a lot if information on this DVD. I want to apologize to those that have asked me questions and I was late getting back to you. I am not ignoring anyone just trying to focus on this for the few hours a day I have through the week and the few hours I can through the weekend.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

That sounds like it will be a great video.:thumbs_up

Let me know when you start taking orders.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Update


I am behind schedule but I have it about sorted out now. Nothing in life seems to be easy and bad things come in threes.

Had a financial/legal thing come up that is personal and I will leave it at that.

Also had my wife's grandmother die of Pancreatic Cancer and my grandmother diagnosed with the same Pancreatic Cancer that killed my wife's grandmother.

My grandmother is responding well to chemo treatments and things are settling down a little around here.

So now that things are returning to a somewhat normal state around here we can return to working on this project.

The first run of filming did not turn out like I wanted so we scrapped it. It was only a few scenes that we did to test it out and think we have the lighting figured out and a few ways to do things a little better than originally planned as far a how we were going to film it.

The wife and I have vacation time coming up and we are taking it at the same time to work on finishing the filming and then work on the editing and mastering. This works out great as neither of us really want to go on a long trip this year.

As of now we are thinking of a mid September release of the DVD and think that this is a realistic goal now that we have things really setup to do this and have worked out several bugs.


I just wanted to let you guys know that things are starting to move on this DVD project and hope that you guys find a lot of useful information in these DVDs.

Keep you eye out in this thread and a new thread I will start for preordering information about a week to 3 weeks before release to make sure I have enough DVDs to go around for the first run.

Hope all is well and God Bless

Matt Brewer


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

looking forward to it....


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Jul 3, 2006)

This is something i definatly need, ill be starting to tune my own bows soon,and it this will be a big help.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Filming is to begin tomorrow!!! YEAH!!!

I will keep you guys posted as I go along.

Hoping to have this ready for release in mid september.


----------



## yanks56150 (Jan 28, 2009)

Cant wait. I could use this thing asap!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

yanks56150 said:


> Cant wait. I could use this thing asap!


Yeah Sorry about the delay, I truely wanted this to be out before hunting season got to close.

But life gets in the way I guess.

I will get it out as quick as I can without compromising the information.

Filming starts tomorrow adn i am currently going over the information and making sure I got it laid out right before I jump to it.

Pray for a speedy production and we will get this to you guys.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Please don't take time off, I want a video that discusses the proper sequence to setting a bow to "spec" and also as much "supertuning" info as possible.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

rlbreakfield said:


> Please don't take time off, I want a video that discusses the proper sequence to setting a bow to "spec" and also as much "supertuning" info as possible.


I did take time off, the time I have set aside for this project is my vacation time from work.

Gotta gimmie a break man.

I just got to thinking how many would like me to put in a section for those that chose not to use a loop?
release right off the string? There are some that still shoot old school.

Just a thought I wanted to get out there before the filming begins tomorrow.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Filming is coming along nicely, taking a break for dinner and thought I would write up an update.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Keep us informed on how it is coming. I really liked your first DVD and am looking forward to this one. Let us know when you will start taking pre-orders for it. This will help cover the expense of making the video.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Got some good stuff on film along with some bad stuff and will need to reshoot some of it. 

SSDD

Coming along nicely though, may need to trim some scenes down some to make it all fit.
If I had to guess I am about 1/3 to 1/2 way throught the first DVD reguarding choosing a bow and set up.

6 Days left and lots of tape so i am making good time as of now. I am tired and a going to bed. Ya'll be good and I will update you more tomorrow.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

OK still working on the first of the two DVDs, have to load them on the computer and start piecing some of this together.

I have filmed so much and some stuff several times to get it right.
Actually have forgotten what I have and what I need to film.

Will finish this first DVD tomorrow and then start filming the Second DVD Friday and Saturday.

Lord Help me I now know why this style of DVD has not been done before. It is really hard to get all of this on film and do so in a fluid manner.

Still working hard on it and will continue to do so.

Just wanted to drop in for a small update.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

OK still doing some filming and reviewing of the film.

One thing that I am going to go ahead and say is that even with upgrading the lighting and trying about 30 different light diffusion methods I am still having a light issue. 

Not like the first one where it was too dark but the auto focus that my camera person(wife) has to use is making slight adjustments in certain scenes while I move around to work on or show you something on the bow.

In this small of a room there is evidently no way to stop this.

I will try to tone it down some in editing but it may be something that will just have to be.

This in no way effect the information on the DVD nor is there a problem seeing what I am talking about. 

There were a small few that had something to say about the lighting in the first DVD and it was understandable because the lighting was dark and I could not fix it at the time.

Just wanted to keep every one informed that there may be some scene where you will be able to watch the lighting change slightly as I move and from scene to scene.

Matt

H.T.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

OK i am almost finished with the first DVD.

All I can say is that any newbie to archery or even veterans of archery,





























*Prepare to be blown away!!​*


----------



## CoalMineMtn (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi HT,

Just reading allot of the positive comments concerning your first video in this thread. What type of information was included in that video and where can I get a copy and how much?


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT....I'm ready to purchase.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Blue Tick I returned your PM

For those keeping up with this let me give you an update.

I ran through it on film one time and between the lighting changing every time I moved and a few thing we could have explained a bit better we decided the best thing to do was reshoot the whole thing, this way i can try to keep the information flowing and in order.

We have fixed the camera so that it does not auto correct the lighting everytime I move which was annoying as just anything I could imagine.

I have gone through about 10 hours of tape and made notes as to what needed work and what needed a little cleaning up.

We started reshooting this weekend but I could not quit itching and it was becomeing a distraction so we stopped.

The Itching is due to a fore arm that got a few scratches for some poison oak.

First round about with the oak, i have had contact with poison ivy and was not affected by it. Evidently Oak and Ivy react differently with me and this is plain eating me up.

I should be able to get back on it this weekend if the itching subsides. It really is driving me insane.

Just wanted to let you guys know that I am still working on it but it is going slower than anticipated.

I now understand why there has not been a dvd like this before, it is really hard to get done as there are many paths to take to get to the final destination and it it is even harder to explain all this to a camera that has zero expression.

I will triumph none the less but it is a work in progress.

Thanks for all the requestrs and support, i will continue to try to make the information as easily digestable as I can.


Matt

HT


----------



## D.james (Sep 1, 2009)

*Want to buy your DVDs*

Hi, Hoyt Thompson I am new to Archery Talk. I would like to buy your first DVD. If you will PM me the info. Address, Price, Phone number etc. I will send you the money. Also put me down for all the DVD's you make. I want to thank you for taking the time to make these DVD's.

Thanks
Dwight


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey HT

How is it coming? Any updated news?:tongue:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

illbowhunter said:


> Hey HT
> 
> How is it coming? Any updated news?:tongue:


thanks for asking illbowhunter.

My first attempt through was good but had camera problems. The lighting was constantly being auto adjusted in the camera and it was really annoying.

I also took notes as to what I could explain better and show better.

So I am refilming the whole thing to make a better product.

Also as always life trudges on and gives me so hurdles from day to day and this is slowing progress too.

I wished that I could be a full time instructor/tutorial guy so that I could get this done and off the table faster but I am a working Joe like all of you and time is at a premium.

I will continue to work on it but I see now that my "optimistic" time for completion was horribly wrong.

As soon as I have gotten it together to the point I feel that the people will get there moneys worth I will start produiing and selling. I do not wish to pander junky information that could be cleaned up and made understandable.

Keep your heads up guys I will be done before long and will be getting this out and in your DVD players.


God Bless

Matt


----------



## NC Robin Hood (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Matt. I wish to commend you on taking the time to do your dvd the right way. As an older man (42), new to compound bows and archery in general, this dvd will provide me with my first solid information on setup and tuning. Most of the information I've been exposed to is "over my head". Needless to say, I become bored and frustrated quickly when I can't follow along. I also think this is the case with many newcomers to the sport, whether young or old. When something complicated is broken down and explained, it becomes "demystified". Suddenly "I can do this" and "this is fun". When this is explained well to adults, we can more easily pass the knowledge along to our children, lighting a fire in them. Yeah, I know. We're just talking about tuning a bow. But knowing your equipment and how to get the most out of it...the most speed, the most accuracy...that goes a long way to also getting the most ENJOYMENT out of it. And knowing that "I did it myself", gives a lot of satisfaction...to adults and kids alike. When kids enjoy something, they tend to stick with it. And kids are the future of our sport, if it's to have a future.

I said all this to say...keep doing exactly what you're doing. Take your time, do it right. It'll definitely be worth all your efforts. To me, my son and many others!

Jim


----------



## Rhinos2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Jim I couldn't have said it better, I to am new to working on my own bow and cannot wait until this is out but with all good things we must have patience.
Matt I wish you well and when it is done look forward to ordering from you.

Ted


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

NC Robin Hood said:


> Hi Matt. I wish to commend you on taking the time to do your dvd the right way. As an older man (42), new to compound bows and archery in general, this dvd will provide me with my first solid information on setup and tuning. Most of the information I've been exposed to is "over my head". Needless to say, I become bored and frustrated quickly when I can't follow along. I also think this is the case with many newcomers to the sport, whether young or old. When something complicated is broken down and explained, it becomes "demystified". Suddenly "I can do this" and "this is fun". When this is explained well to adults, we can more easily pass the knowledge along to our children, lighting a fire in them. Yeah, I know. We're just talking about tuning a bow. But knowing your equipment and how to get the most out of it...the most speed, the most accuracy...that goes a long way to also getting the most ENJOYMENT out of it. And knowing that "I did it myself", gives a lot of satisfaction...to adults and kids alike. When kids enjoy something, they tend to stick with it. And kids are the future of our sport, if it's to have a future.
> 
> I said all this to say...keep doing exactly what you're doing. Take your time, do it right. It'll definitely be worth all your efforts. To me, my son and many others!
> 
> Jim





Rhinos2 said:


> Jim I couldn't have said it better, I to am new to working on my own bow and cannot wait until this is out but with all good things we must have patience.
> Matt I wish you well and when it is done look forward to ordering from you.
> 
> Ted


Hey guys thanks for the vote of confidence.

i would love to have this in your hands right now but I would not be happy with what I had sent you and you would have not been happy with it either.

I am doing what I can when i can and keep working it down litle by little.

I will definately keep you all posted right here on this thread as to progress and delays.

Keep shootin straight and I will be checking in to see whats a going on here too.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

still waiting for my copy!


----------



## Neuralgia (Mar 25, 2008)

Where is the link to the original DVD, I might be interested.

Dan


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Neuralgia said:


> Where is the link to the original DVD, I might be interested.
> 
> Dan


http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=692435


----------



## Neuralgia (Mar 25, 2008)

Thompson... it asys that we have to go to your website... but can't seem to find link, cause the only one I found says:



> The Hoyt Hybrid Cam Tuning DVD "InSpec" has been discontinued.
> 
> Please check back in the spring for its return along with another tuning DVD!
> 
> Thank you!


I'm really interested.

Dan


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Neuralgia said:


> Thompson... it asys that we have to go to your website... but can't seem to find link, cause the only one I found says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry that has not been updated.

I am sending you a PM.

If anyone is interested plese PM me for details.


----------



## Neuralgia (Mar 25, 2008)

T, PM replied.

Thanks for your help.

Dan from Costa Rica


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Hey guys thanks for the vote of confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep shootin straight and I will be checking in to see whats a going on here too.


That would work, if I could get my bow in tune, LOL


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

tman704 said:


> That would work, if I could get my bow in tune, LOL


What seems to be your dilema?

Maybe I can help or my first DVD might staighten things out for you.


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Hoyt, all is well, bow is shooting great. Just busting your chops because I'd like to buy the DVD when it is available.

Tony


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

What does your 1st DVD cover? How much is it? When will you have the newest out?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Blue Tick said:


> What does your 1st DVD cover? How much is it? When will you have the newest out?


http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=692435

http://archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1055762757&postcount=117


I am working on the newest ones now as I get time.

The economy has hurt us all and I am having to pick up some side work to make things meet right now.

It should not be too aweful long but I do not have a release date as of yet.

http://archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1055730216&postcount=109

http://archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1055740877&postcount=112


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

To answer a bunch of the PM's I am getting,

YES I am still selling InSpec but I am doing it through PMs here of the site or emails through tigermountainarcheryDOTcom


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Any love for us 1 cam guys?*

Hey Matt,

I went to your site and noticed you said your tuning knowledge is limited to hybrid and binary cams. I have a Bear Truth 2 and definitely need a "start-to-finish" like this. Would it still be helpful to a "1-camer" like myself?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

livinn59801 said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> I went to your site and noticed you said your tuning knowledge is limited to hybrid and binary cams. I have a Bear Truth 2 and definitely need a "start-to-finish" like this. Would it still be helpful to a "1-camer" like myself?


where as my knowledge is better versed in a 2 can or Hybrid cam setup i am not limited to them.

A single cam is quite easy to tune but I do not have one to sho on film how I go about it.

in the future I may do a single cam video but as of now I do not have anything to acommodate the single cam crowd.

I ahve had some say that my vidoe with a little mental tweaking can be used across the board and I agree with that as my methods differ only slightly to the design of the bow.

But that is not alos to say that my DVD may not do squat for you either.

So let that be a Caveat emptor if you are thinking of my DVD to gain some tips on a one camer bow. It may be the tools you need and then i may not be worth the time you invest in watching it, it really depends on your ability to covert the information I give from a two cam/hybrid cam setup to a single "dual payout" cam.

Hope this helps you and if you have anymore questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Happy New year Matt,,,cant wait till your DVD gets released..Thanks ,Steve S.


----------

